# GABA capsules



## Dezty (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone tried GABA capsules?Did it help?
I have reed it would be a natural calming effect,eases nervous tension.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I tried GABA some time ago, and it didn't help at all. Furthermore, I got side effects (difficulties breathing). 

Then, a couple of months ago, I bought some PharmaGABA. This time I got a feeling of relaxation, less muscle tension and an overall feeling of wellbeing. I continue to use it since then. 

In short, try PharmaGABA.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Since GABA can't pass through the blood-brain barrier it shouldn't work. I've never tried it though to confirm that.

I can confirm that wine, beer, and whiskey (even the cheapest brands) work though.:lol


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Since GABA can't pass through the blood-brain barrier it shouldn't work. I've never tried it though to confirm that.


It passes the blood-brain barrier inefficiently, but does so nonetheless. It would probably take at least a gram or so to feel any anxiolysis, but I don't have any experience with it either.


----------



## Dezty (Oct 27, 2009)

This is the one I try.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Since GABA can't pass through the blood-brain barrier it shouldn't work. I've never tried it though to confirm that.
> 
> I can confirm that wine, beer, and whiskey (even the cheapest brands) work though.:lol


I used to think that too, but then I tried PharmaGABA which unlike synthetic GABA is obtained from the fermentation of glutamic acid. Try it if you don't trust me, you can get some for free at iherb.


----------



## Dezty (Oct 27, 2009)

Here you can read about GABA capsules
http://www.nowfoods.com/Products/ProductsAlphabetically/M002906.htm


----------

